# Turning a roller ball into a foutain pen



## apple320 (Mar 15, 2010)

I had a couple of these roller ball's and today I was able to get the section done up to turn it into a fountain pen.

Before







After






Chris


----------



## jskeen (Mar 15, 2010)

Much  better!  Where did the original components come from, if you don't mind telling?


----------



## apple320 (Mar 16, 2010)

jskeen said:


> Much  better!  Where did the original components come from, if you don't mind telling?



The nib and feed were from a Kaweco Sport fountain pen I picked up for $5 because the body was cracked on it.

Chris


----------



## johncrane (Mar 16, 2010)

Always interesting post's from Apple 320 many thanks Chris!


----------



## RAdams (Mar 16, 2010)

wowza. you are a true artist! the threads, the sections... wow man. what is the material for the section? Beautiful work no doubt. Now i am gonna have to go dig through your old posts to look at your other work. I am so motivated now it's unreal. I really need to learn how to cut threads and make sections.


----------



## apple320 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you so much

Most of my stuff is here.

http://s465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/


----------



## apple320 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Section*

The section was made out of a black acrylic.

Chris


----------

